
Python Lib3to6 - mbar84
https://pypi.org/project/lib3to6/
======
mbar84
In light of the recent Python 3.6 EOL discussion and the resulting comments
about Python breaking backward compatibility, I wanted people to be aware of
this option for maintaining support for older interpreters.

At the price of an extra compile step, you can write your code for Python 3.6+
and convert the syntax to be compatible both with newer and with older
interpreters.

